# 10,000,000 Posts and a PerC retrospective



## Maybe

Post your experience with PerC and celebrate.

:happybirthday:


----------



## Wellsy

I came, I got more awesome and thus remain, awesome.

Fin.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid

Cogito, ergo blabber.


----------



## 74893H

I saw the announcement "10 million posts: Maybe" and thought it meant you yourself were at 10 million posts, I was like holy shit.


----------



## Charus

Well, that's quite an achievement there!


----------



## yippy nr 2

The fact that the similar thread section shows a topic titled: would you assassinate a random child for 10,000,000$ says it all, doesn't it?

PerC is an incredibly diverse community filled with interesting people, fascinating conversations and the occasional outbreak of fun!

What's not to love? It's so nice to be here that I actually signed up twice.


----------



## Frosty

I knew I should have made that left turn at Albuquerque


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

I was here since last year

Nothing ever significant has changed.


----------



## incision

Four score and eleven years ago our fathers brought forth on the interwebs, a new site, conceived in Liberty, and dedicated to the proposition that all men are created equal.

Now we are engaged in a great civil war, testing whether that site, or any site so conceived and so dedicated, can long endure. We are met on a great battle-field of that war. We have come to dedicate a portion of that field, as a final resting place for those who here gave their lives that that site might live. It is altogether fitting and proper that we should do this.


----------



## Kynx

Love PerC. 
I've learned so much and met so many different characters here. Smart, insightful, spiritual, caring, witty, hilarious, compassionate, beautiful, weird, crazy, sexy, ugly, ridiculous and everything in between. Great advice, great idea's. Some member's I know I'll never forget. I've yet to find another online community that offers me everything from deep, intelligent conversations to hilarious silly chatter.


----------



## VoicesofSpring

Congrats to PerC on reaching 10,000,000 posts!
PerC is now a robot!


----------



## Scoobyscoob

@Maybe Can you link everyone to the 10 millionth post?


----------



## Wellsy

My first months on here I was relatively shy and mostly lurked in the INFP subforum and eventually only posted in the INFP subforum due to some uncomfortable interactions when i posted elsewhere. 
Over time the INFP subforum became a great support with the positive interactions I had with certain members and it also was the beginning of my tendency to make short conversation with members via the visitor messages.

I then ventured into spam world I believe where it was a great outlet for nonsense when I was in a ratty mood rather than posting it on facebook to people I knew. AN early form of that outlet was in high school when I got a phone in the last years and during my spare time would message nonsense to my friends while they were in class. 
Spam world really helped continue that for me and had an interesting culture based on the members at the time who were really active there.

I then started to interact with certain members, lurking the other subforums to see the cool stuff they had going on. Got into some Private Mesages as visitor messages weren't accommodating to how verbose I was. Had some interesting experiences where people seemed to like me. This exploded especially as I got more self-confident and out my initial rut in the early years of joining PerC. 
I remember specifically a weird thread about lone wolves somehow being popular and my name being mentioned making me notice that some people had noticed my posts. 

Eventually I got to a point where I was adversarial/confrontational in debates as I felt many people amde baseless assertions so it was easy to pick on some peoples POVs. I got emotionally invested in some subjects that shook my sense of reality, getting to a point where I was constantly angry for two weeks and got into arguments with family members over nothing. 
I eventually go past that with some support from particular persons on here.
I began posting more in spam world and one thread really shot off where people made requests and I drew crappy paint pictures XD
It was variations of a Wellsy stick figure that I had fun making in my spare time from class.

I soon began had outpouring of positive feelings that I left pent up and would often explode in either a drunk state or when I was hyper and staying up past midnight. I would write compliments to members I never interacted with much before, trying to personalize how wonderful I thought they were as people.

Then I began to ease up on the adversarialness and investment in winning debates, I cooled off and pulled back a little. I found myself interested in the feminist/gender issue debates and started researching things in wondering about my own experiences as a man also. I think with my experience in university in having to have citations for things I began sourcing a lot of my points in posts as I went to great effort to try and understand some subjects. 
Over time I tended to focus on certain subjects, slowly building up/synthesizing a particular view which lead to a repetition and expansion of source material I worked through. 
Which played into an appearance of being somewhat smart and also overly verbose and initially was a basis of anxiety that I wasn't that good at boiling things down and my thoughts weren't focused. 
It felt like a weakness as it didn't fit well with the short investment and attention span of the internet as a medium.

I had some big life changes and experiences, grew some and began focusing on studying things for my self rather than to debate them although getting them outside of my head on here and also wondering about the site as a social space and how to be a positive influence within it. 
So I tried making threads with a low barrier to entry based on people's personal experiences in different things or trying to get people to simply ask themselves questions rather than necessarily debate one another. I often enjoyed trying to evoke what might be uncomfortable topics offline but are tolerable on here. Where people shared what are relatively private experiences.
Some of which made a big impact on me and my views in regards to my own behaviour and the state of the world.

I now have taken a lot of time studying somethings in relation to Marxist sympathies and haven't really been as active in interpersonal interactions and am more just on PerC than I am a part of it actively. Having since lost a sense of some of the members who frequent in some forums I was once active in.
I haven't done it much lately, but the best experiences on here have been the moments of vulnerability and connection with certain members who change my sense of the world and inspired me. 
Though it's not an active project, I am kind of wondering about shifting my approach some away from my own intellectual masturbation on things to perhaps focusing on trying to make people feel comfortable, to maybe bring the better side out in others. A focus more on people than the ideas I chew on.


----------



## series0

I have love PerC from the moment I started here. I go back and forth with frequency of posting as my daily life fills with more or less real world stuff to do.

But the realm of ideas, debate, and philosophy is near and dear to me and my best and most common expressions of that love are here for all to see. 

PerC has been an outlet of expression for me that has offered various forms of love to me, and resonated great meaning in my life. I have been able here to understand that I am not alone in many of my assertions and affectations. I have remarked many times that I could well have wished for such a wondrous tool/toy as this when I was a younger man and in search of these same rewarding experiences that I have had here. The younger generations today are so very lucky to have such a site at their disposal. 

So many friendships that I have are those that have blossomed here and from all over the world. PerC has made the world more fun, more inviting and more accessible! 

Thank you so much PerC and please let's get on towards the next 10 million interactions!


----------



## Handsome Dyke

quantity > quality


----------



## Necrofantasia

Thanks to PerC I am now firmly misanthropic rather than just tentatively.


----------



## AnneM

@Wellsy Of course, you write a novel. 

Wellsy, Wellsy, Wellsy. All those words inside you. Don't they take up a lot of room?? It's just like the immigrant situation. They just never stop coming, those words!!!


----------



## AnneM

Where on earth could I talk about Katy Perry, Thomas Merton, dildos, Jesus, pubic hair, twerking, Eastern Orthodoxy, and the ouroboros in a single breath? PerC, that's where!

Thanks, PerC, and all you sick fucks who are PerC, for making every day of this desperate housewife's life a little less lonely.


----------



## AnneM

@Wellsy Oh shit, I should've read your post before I wrote that. Turning the knife in the wound, huh? I'm SORRY!!!


----------



## Wellsy

AnneM said:


> @*Wellsy* Of course, you write a novel.
> 
> Wellsy, Wellsy, Wellsy. All those words inside you. Don't they take up a lot of room?? It's just like the immigrant situation. They just never stop coming, those words!!!


Indeed I have a lot I need to vomit out less i explode i to pieces although it doesn’t come like this verbally.


AnneM said:


> @*Wellsy* Oh shit, I should've read your post before I wrote that. Turning the knife in the wound, huh? I'm SORRY!!!


hahaha its not such a sore spot anymore in part because of some kind words from some peeps and confident examples like @Catwalk who also received frustration with their writing style but was so idiosyncratic that its an endearing quality that people like her for. I wouldn’t be me exactly of I didn’t accept it and let things run off me like water off a ducks back.


----------



## sharpstick

Congratulations!

I am coming back to this place after being away for a few years. 
The conversations I had here back in 2010 helped me in many ways and I am glad to be back.


----------



## Gmkl

congratulations personalitycafe!!!!!!

i discovered it in the summer of 2013 due to an interest in MBTI, this was when that guy Jeff posted so much in the SP the artisans section


----------



## Antipode

I have a lot of fond memories of Cafe when I first started. Painful ones, too. A lot of stuff kind of happened on this site. I even ended up making a roommate and best friend out of someone on here. I come back here from time to time out of respect and appreciation for the type of community that was built on here.

I can't say Cafe has changed, but I can say one's perception of Cafe changes when the person changes. When I first joined, I was searching for something and found it; but when you aren't searching for something, you won't find anything. 

If you're new here, make the most out of it. 

Make friends. Discover new ideas. Laugh. Turn red in the face. Tear up. And find yourself.


----------



## Blazkovitz

I haven't looked at the board for some time cos I'm working full time but overall I like PerC, save a few annoying people like Sleazy Slag who pretends to be a scientist and looks down at anyone who doesn't agree with eir environmentalist nonsense. PerC helped my develop my worldview and stop caring about some problems. Regardless of what your problem is, there is always somebody here who has the same issue.


----------



## Cacaia

Maybe said:


> Post your experience with PerC and celebrate.


Just wanted to share that PerC was mentioned in an article from The New York times.... Here!

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/02/magazine/letter-of-recommendation-personality-cafe.html


----------



## nonnaci

The board achieves a balance between anonymity and community to foster self-disclosure and learning that I haven't seen elsewhere. That's why I keep coming back heheh.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Fuck thats mean i'm gonna be in news guy touche PersC story. 

Yay

I eat a cake today. I love cake.


----------



## Vict0r

Just came back after a long break, haven't checked this website in at least 5 years.


----------



## NT the DC

Came here to learn about myself and the ex who I was heart broken over losing.
Dated many people afterwards and learned.
Got back with my ex years later and we're doing pretty well now.
I am much more aware of myself and her, as well as other people in my life - I'd say PerC played a huge role in my evolution.
Many inquisitive and intelligent people on this board who have taught me a lot.

May this place continue to provide perspective for others.


----------



## Happy

:crazy:


----------



## Happy

Octavarium said:


> PerC opened in October 2008, so this can also be a belated 10th anniversary celebration. Here's where it all started.
> 
> P.S. They used to vote for their moderators. They also used to have things like pets, cafe gold, moods and an arcade, but that was all before my time.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Welcome back Happy


----------



## Happy

Surreal Snake said:


> Welcome back Happy


Thanks my friend. Glad to see you still here. Happy 10th year anniversary to you.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Happy said:


> Thanks my friend. Glad to see you still here. Happy 10th year anniversary to you.


Thank you very much So wonderful to see you back!


----------



## Happy

Surreal Snake said:


> Thank you very much So wonderful to see you back!


See you in the next 10,000,000. :laughing: Great to see this place still alive and well. The community and mods have done a great job self governing. Not much has really changed design wise here surprisingly. The only thing I wish is that it evolves to more mobile friendly version that incorporates the design and functionality of the web version.


----------



## Surreal Snake

Happy said:


> See you in the next 10,000,000. :laughing: Great to see this place still alive and well. The community and mods have done a great job self governing. Not much has really changed design wise here surprisingly. The only thing I wish is that it evolves to more mobile friendly version that incorporates the design and functionality of the web version.


Haha for sure! Agreed the mobile version is terrible visually. I always change back to the web version..


----------



## Dalien

Happy said:


> :crazy:


Hello Happy, and thank you!


----------



## Surreal Snake

The mobile version always sucked...


----------



## ENIGMA2019

NT the DC said:


> Came here to learn about myself and the ex who I was heart broken over losing.
> Dated many people afterwards and learned.
> Got back with my ex years later and we're doing pretty well now.
> I am much more aware of myself and her, as well as other people in my life - I'd say PerC played a huge role in my evolution.
> Many inquisitive and intelligent people on this board who have taught me a lot.
> 
> May this place continue to provide perspective for others.


Did you get your dilemma straight? Still in a relationship?


----------



## NT the DC

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Did you get your dilemma straight? Still in a relationship?



Yeah the dilemma was straightened out. When I had finally come to terms with moving on we ended up getting back together. Life is weird like that sometimes.


----------

